# Red vents



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

A few more photos of our red vents/eggs/tads plus a red vent versus red amy tad comparison.

Here is a photo snapped this evening showing one of the females after a good day's work. Her mate had just exited the film cannister. This pair has become fairly productive....laying 3 clutches of 6, 5 and 6 eggs over the past 8 days. More importantly, the percentage of good eggs has increased from 20% to over 80%.










Red vent tadpole from the first cohort at day 40. Just starting to color up significantly. These tads are much smaller than standard vent tads at a similar age. 










An interesting contrast with a red amazonicus tadpole at day 44. Notice how much additional coloration this tad shows....which is replicated across the red amy tads in general compared to the red vent tads.










I just thought it was kind of interesting to see how these guys were developing, particularly compared to standard vents.

Bill


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Very cool Bill.

BTW 
Your post brings up an interesting point about red Amys and Red Vents .

To alot of people Red Vents are Amys.
Do you think maybe you could Some pics to show the Difference in the adults?




TODD


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Todd,

Here are some photos of red vent versus red amy

Red Vent










Red Amy


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Are the nose spots always present in the red vents and absent in the red amys?


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

Look at the red vents lateral line. It is yellow and on the ammy it is (but not always) red or orange.
Dave


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

do red vents cost more than regular vents? i'm assuming yes, i don't think i've ever seen a red vent before (but if i did i thought it was an amy).


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Sorry Dane,

I just had to pick the one amy that has a reduced nose spot for the earlier photo....here is another one.










My sense is that they are closely related...my red vents are perhaps 25% larger than the amys and much redder. Otherwise quite similar.

Bill


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

themann42 said:


> do red vents cost more than regular vents? i'm assuming yes, i don't think i've ever seen a red vent before (but if i did i thought it was an amy).


About 2x

Bill


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2006)

ED's_Fly_Meat_Inc said:


> Look at the red vents lateral line. It is yellow and on the ammy it is (but not always) red or orange.
> Dave


This confuses me, because the shots above show the opposite. (Amy's is yellow, and the vent is orange) Is there any other way to tell the two apart?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Where did you get the red vents from?

EDIT: Had to add that you have very nice frogs.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Ryan said:


> Where did you get the red vents from?
> 
> EDIT: Had to add that you have very nice frogs.


Ryan,

I got the red vents from Patrick at Saurian...I believe they are the Todd Kelly line. The whole red vent/red amy question is interesting to me....it's obvious when they are side by side...or in this case viv next to viv that the two 'forms' are very closely related yet show some differences. I think of them as being similar to the different morphs of Tincs...some of which are very closely related to one another in terms of appearance. But that is just my observation as opposed to scientific fact.

Both are cool frogs and quite enjoyable to watch in action.

Bill


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Oh ok, thanks for the info, you have very nice frogs.


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

I got 3 Amy's from Patrick a month ago that look similar to the red vent, I think two of them are red in color and the other is orangish.


----------



## ChrisMc (Mar 7, 2004)

How do the throat patterns compare? Were you given any info about the red vents?

Nice comparison pics!


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Alot of people think that Amys are vents. What background did the breeders have on these frogs that would make one an amazonicus and the other a vent?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

frogman824 said:


> I got 3 Amy's from Patrick a month ago that look similar to the red vent, I think two of them are red in color and the other is orangish.


Mike,

I see similar diversity across my 6 red amys (3 from Patrick Nabors, 3 from Phil Tan) with a couple having orangish red heads fading towards orange and yellow as you moved down the body to others with more of an orange coloration all over with only a hint of red. I've seen photos of red amys with more overall red in them...I believe David Martin and Robb Melancon have posted photos along those lines.

Chris,

I'll need to check the throat patterns out...not something I've seen differences in per se beyond normal variation but not something I was critically observing.

Greg,

I agree that many people believe that amys are vents. Just one of many questions across the PDF world about classification.

Bill


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

~BUMP~

Does anyone have any other pics to further compare the two (throat, laterial lines, size, ect).


----------



## wolcottaj (Aug 1, 2004)

When I was at Frog day in ATL Greg Shiler (which he learned that day from Todd Kelly I believe) said the only way to tell the difference in these two are the throat patterns one has two vertical lines the other has three. I am not sure which one it is. But I am sure Bill could look for us  !

Great frogs by the way

Andy


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Well no belly shots but here is a couple of photos of a newly morphed red vent froglet....as you can see it already has pretty intense coloration....seems to be darker than red amys but only time and maturity will tell....



















Bill


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

What a great looking froglet! 

Do you use any red-color-enhancing supplement? Do you know whether or not the breeders of the red vents and red amys do?

--Diane


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

I wanted to update this thread. Have you had any success in getting the belly shots of the different morphs to compare? I have read through this several times and still couldn't be able to tell one frog from the other. so how do you tell?

Do you notice any differences in their behavior? or breeding habits? The more I learn about this hoby the more I want to know :wink: These frogs are just so cool 8)


----------

